# Mainboard, GraKa, CPU, evtl. HDD, SSD.



## uncledave (16. November 2013)

Hi,

mein derzeitiges System (Mainboard: Gigabyte EP43-UD3L, CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400, GraKa: GTX 460, 8GB RAM, 250GB HDD) ist nun doch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen.
Die meisten Spiele packt es zwar noch ganz gut, aber viel Genuss ist z.B. bei Rome 2 (minimale Details) nicht mehr dabei.
Deshalb würde ich mir jetzt gern eine neues Mainboard, neue CPU, neue GraKa und eventuelle eine neue HDD oder SSD zulegen.
Mein Gehäuse (einer von den zwei Miditowers von Chieftek, die ich hier rumstehen hab) sollte passen; und auch das Netzteil (beQuiet! Straight Power BQT E9 500W) und die RAM sollte ich weiter verwenden können. Beim CPU-Kühler (Xilence M302) bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das auf den neuen Sockel passt.

Mir stehen grad ca. 300 bis max. 500 EUR zur Verfügung und wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand raten könnte, welches Mainboard, welche CPU und welche Grafikkarte ich mir davon zulegen sollte. HDD und SSD sind erstmal außen vor, die rüst ich dann evtl. nach, wenn sich meine Finanzen wieder etwas erholt haben.

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
uncledave


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2013)

uncledave schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein derzeitiges System (Mainboard: Gigabyte EP43-UD3L, CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400, GraKa: GTX 460, 8GB RAM, 250GB HDD) ist nun doch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen.
> Die meisten Spiele packt es zwar noch ganz gut, aber viel Genuss ist z.B. bei Rome 2 (minimale Details) nicht mehr dabei.
> ...


Das mit dem RAM kannst Du vergessen, denn Du hast mit Sicherheit DDR2-RAM, moderne Boards gibt es aber nur für DDR3.

Allerdings könnten Deine Teile gebraucht viel mehr wert sein, als Du vermutest, dass es halb so wild ist. DDR2-RAM zB ist idR gebraucht so teuer, dass Du davon die gleiche Menge DDR3 NEU bekommst. Quadcores für den so775 sind heißbegehrt, deine bringt immer noch so 40€, das Board auch. 

 Für nur 300-400€ wirst Du aber nicht CPU *und* Grafikkarte aufrüsten können, weil Du ja auch ein neues Board und RAM bauchst. D.h. 500€ werden es dann doch werden


Der eindeutige Schwachpunkt ist ganz klar die Grafikkarte, da nimmst Du am besten neu eine AMD R9 270X für 170€ oder R9 280X für 250€ oder Nvidia GTX 770 für 270€. Als CPU und Board-Kombi nen Intel core i5-4570 (170€) und ein passendes Board (70€) und 2x4GB DDR3-1600-RAM (70€). Das macht dann je nach Grafikkarte 480 bis 580 Euro.

 Du kannst es auch erst mal NUR mit ner neuen Grafikkarte versuchen, aber grad so was wie Strategie braucht dann doch auch noch ne neue CPU. 

Problem ist aber auch die Festplatte, denn 250GB ist echt wenig... 1000GB neu kosten 50€. Also vlt dann doch nur eine R9 270X nehmen plus CPU, Board und RAM. Beim Board kann man zur Not auch nochmal 20€ sparen. Und/oder beim RAM erstmal nur 1x 4GB nehmen und zu Weihnachten nen zweiten Riegel





Der Kühler wird nebenbei gesagt eher nicht mehr passen, ich glaub nicht, dass damals schon das nötige andere Montagematerial dabei war... aber für 15-25€ gibt es Kühler, die schon sehr leise sind, oder Du nimmst erstmal den mitgelieferten Boxed-Kühler der CPU; der zwar bei Last deutlich hörbar ist, aber bei weitem nicht so laut wie damals beim So775


----------



## uncledave (16. November 2013)

Danke schonmal.

Würd sichs auch schon lohnen, erstmal nur Mainboard, CPU und RAM aufzurüsten? Bei den meisten "empfohlenen Hardwaremindestanforderungen" von Spielen ist es eigentlich immer nur die CPU, die zu wenig ist, gar nicht mal die GraKa.

Wie ist das denn, wenn ich Teile verkaufe? Muss ich da auf was achten, z.B. besonderes Verpackungsmaterial bei Versand? Ich hab auch noch paar andere Bauteile hier rumliegen (Mainboard, RAM, GraKas, CPU). Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, "unaufwendig" festzustellen, ob die Teile noch funktionieren?


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2013)

uncledave schrieb:


> Danke schonmal.
> 
> Würd sichs auch schon lohnen, erstmal nur Mainboard, CPU und RAM aufzurüsten? Bei den meisten "empfohlenen Hardwaremindestanforderungen" von Spielen ist es eigentlich immer nur die CPU, die zu wenig ist, gar nicht mal die GraKa.


 Die allerniedrigsten Details bei Games brauchen meistens keine sooo gute Grafikkarte, weil das im Kern quasi die Version wie für die alten Konsolen a la PS3 ist. Aber allein eine Grafikkarte wie die R9 270X würde auch mit dem Q8400 als CPU in den MEISTEN Games locker 50% mehr Leistung ermöglichen. Speziell bei Rome 2 kann es aber sein, dass da wirklich die CPU so sehr bremst, dass es auch mit ner Top-Karte nicht oder kaum schneller läuft. Aber generell hättest Du an sich sogar von einer neuen Grafikkarte die größeren Vorteile, und NUR eine neue CPU wiederum würde in vielen Spielen kaum was bringen, da die GTX 460 das nicht mehr mitmacht. 





> Wie ist das denn, wenn ich Teile verkaufe? Muss ich da auf was achten, z.B. besonderes Verpackungsmaterial bei Versand? Ich hab auch noch paar andere Bauteile hier rumliegen (Mainboard, RAM, GraKas, CPU). Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, "unaufwendig" festzustellen, ob die Teile noch funktionieren?


  Also, bei dem, was Du noch "rumliegen" hast, musst Du das halt schon irgendwie zusammenbauen. Du musst das zwar nicht unbedingt in ein Gehäuse reinschrauben oder so, aber zB ne alte Grafikkarte kannst Du ja einfach in den jetzigen PC stecken, sofern die nicht das uralte AGP hat (dann iss die aber eh nix wert). Ansonsten brauchst halt schon zu einer CPU ein passendes Board und auch RAM sowie umgekehrt


 Verpacken musst Du das nur so, dass es nicht beim normalen Transport kaputtgehen kann, das muss aber nicht die OVP sein. Vlt. bei ne Computershop  fragen, ob die was alte antistatisches Verpackungsmaterial über haben, diese Folien mit den schwarzen Mustern drauf.


----------



## uncledave (16. November 2013)

Wäre das Asrock H87 PRO4 Mainboard in Ordnung?

Und lohnt sich eine 60 GB SSD oder hat das wenig Sinn? Windows 7 nimmt ja schon 30 GB in Anspruch...


----------



## uncledave (16. November 2013)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal das hier zusammengestellt:
CPU: Core i5-4570
Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-B85M-D3H
RAM: Crucial DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
Grafikkarte: MSI N770-2GD5/OC
HDD: Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB
SSD: Kingston SSDNow V300 2,5" SSD 120 GB

Das würde zwar jetzt mit 730EUR meinen Rahmen deutlich sprengen, ich wollte aber trotzdem Mal fragen, ob das so passen würde. Und wo man sinnvoll einsparen könnte (und dann später nachrüsten).


----------



## svd (16. November 2013)

Im Prinzip passt alles. Preislich bewegen sich die Teile eigentlich auch im üblichen Rahmen, obwohl das unter 700€ bleiben müsste.

Es gibt auch nur eine Handvoll Möglichkeiten, den Preis noch zu optimieren.


Erstmal auf die SSD verzichten: Sie ist ein reines Komfortprodukt. Windows und Programme laden viel schneller, Spiele profitieren  weniger davon. Allerdings sind die Preise heutzutage recht human. Und in einen 700€+ PC gehört eine SSD zum guten Ton. 
Eine günstigere Grafikkarte nehmen und halt früher aufrüsten. Die R9 270X ist noch immer eine gute Karte, die Preise für R9 280X und GTX770 aber sehr gut für die erbrachte Leistung. Und die teueren Karten harmonieren sehr gut mit dem i5...
Auf einen gebrauchten Prozessor setzen: Ab und zu kannst du gebrauchte Core i5 CPUs für den Sockel 1155 ersteigern. So ist es möglich, einen SandyBridge oder IvyBridge i5 für unter 120€ zu ergattern. Diese sind bei gleichem Takt langsamer als Haswells. Aber du zahlst immerhin ein Drittel (~60€) weniger. Der Leistungsverlust liegt aber niemals bei einem Drittel sondern vorwiegend im einstelligen fps (natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, trotzdem immer im flüssig spielbaren) Bereich. Als positiver Nebeneffekt sinken auch die Kosten für's Mainboard.
Alles verkaufen, was du nicht brauchst, wie deine alte Hardware natürlich. Und evtl. die Gratisspiele, welche den Grafikkarten aktuell beiliegen.


----------



## uncledave (17. November 2013)

Ich glaub ich leg jetzt mal los mit Mainboard, CPU und RAM (das sollte für Rome II schon mal bisschen was bringen) und schau, dass ich mir zu Weihnachten irgendwie die Grafikkarte gönne.
Die Festplatten sollten dann auch bald drin sein, vielleicht auch schon als Weihnachtsgeschenke von der Familie.

Vielen Dank für die Beratung!


----------



## svd (17. November 2013)

Im PCGH Test zu "Rome 2" hat das Spiel zum Release (!, ich weiß nicht, ob es mittlerweile gepatchte Benchmarks gibt) allerdings mehr von der GPU, als von der CPU profitiert.

Sogar ein Core i7 hat es mit der ollen GTX460 (@FullHD, sehr hohe Details) max. nur auf 12fps gebracht.

Eine "R9 270X" läge generell etwa zwischen der HD7870 und GTX760, die "R9 280X" bei der GTX770.

Speziell für "Rome 2" könnte es also sinnvoller sein, erstmal die Pixelschleuder zu wechseln...


----------



## uncledave (17. November 2013)

hm, Ok. Dann andersrum. Danke


----------



## LordCrash (17. November 2013)

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir einen i5 Haswell kaufen, der hat einen Grafikchip schon integriert. Mit dem kann man zwar keine großen Sprünge machen, aber er reicht, bis man sich in ein paar Monaten eine richtige Grafikkarte leisten kann, falls man das Geld jetzt nicht hat. 

Für Rome 2 reichts so aber auch nur mit Abstrichen...

Edit: Ich würde aber vorher noch mal checken, ob du nicht doch schon DDR3 Ram hast. Dann könntest du die auch erst mal behalten...


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2013)

Also, wie gesagt: die Graka macht da "zuerst" an sich mehr Sinn. Und mit 500€ würdest Du ja gut hinkommen mit CPU, Board, RAM UND einer AMD R9 270X. Selbst ne Festplatte 1000GB wäre dann noch drin.

 170€ CPU
 Board 60€
 RAM 70€
 Graka 170€
 HDD 50€

 Sind 470€

 und ne SSD ist wie schon oben gesagt ein reines Komfortprodukt - wenn du DESwegen dann eine schwächere Graka nimmst oder so, wäre das nicht klug. Ne SSd kann man jederzeit auch nachkaufen, ca. 80€ sind schneller mal aufgebracht als das Geld für ne neue Grafikkarte.

 Das, was Du selber zusammengestellt hast, würde aber gut passen. Wobei wie gesagt bei "Geldmangel" die R9 270X sicher auch erst mal gut reicht und noch eine ganze Weile reichen wird. Das ist ne Karte, die vo der Leistung her noch vor nem halben Jahr absolut "Oberklasse" war, die Preise sind seitdem aber sehr schnell gesunken, weil AMD und Nvidia sich gegenseitig mit neuen Modellen befeuert haben: 250€ kostete damals noch die gleichstarke AMD 7950, und nun kriegst Du diese Leistung halt für nur 170€ - so billig gab es lange nicht mehr so viel Leistung.


----------



## uncledave (19. November 2013)

So, hab mir jetzt erstmal die GTX770 geholt. Bringt tatsächlich einiges. Rome II lässt sich jetzt auf Hoch statt wie zuvor auf Niedrig und mit 1080p statt 720p spielen. Sieht gleich viel besser aus 
Und AC4, SplinterCell Blacklist und Batman Arkham Origins waren auch gleich noch mit dabei, die wollt ich mir eh holen. Da hab ich also quasi auch noch 150 EUR gespart.

Auf den Rest wird einfach noch bisschen gespart. Vielleicht wird da ja auch nach Weihnachten noch was bisschen billiger.

Danke nochmal an alle für die Beratung!


----------

